# Do you kiss them?



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

I asked a while ago about your chis being lickers, so I was just wondering if you kiss your chi babies?

I find myself kissing Teddy alot:daisy: I'm totally obsessed with my baby boy:daisy:


So do you kiss your chi babies?:daisy:



x


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

Near constantly!!!!! Glad I'm not the only one. I also blow raspberries on her tummy!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*kiss*

Aww haha glad I'm not the only chi kisser LOL


x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Of course! They know what "kisses" and "sugar" means.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww so cute  I find myself kissing Teddy loads  I think he likes it 



x


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

How can you resist? LOL They're way too special not to get kisses. xxx


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

They totally are  Teddy just melts my heart even when he's being a monster haha


x


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I would say mine get a kiss or two every time I pick them up! How could you not.....even though Prince does like to quickly lick back (-:


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww kisses  Teddy likes to return my kisses too 


x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie demands her lovings. She'll get right in my face with her whole body and put her paws on my shoulders. Not one day goes by that I don't flood her with hugs and kisses. And I blow raspberries on her belly too.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Never!! Haha, jk!! I love kissing my babies! And they love kissing me back!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mine are kissers!!! That can't get enough of kissing me, and I can't help but over indulge them with kisses. Kendall is the biggest kisser of them all!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I kiss Amberleah lou lou all the time, all day long.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Do I kiss them.. I like kissing them better then them kissing me , does that make sense.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes! Odie will give me a couple of licks and then put her head to the side so I can kiss her on the cheek. :love7:


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

The really great thing around here is that hubby started it! The non fur loving, no animals in my house man. LOL


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, sometimes a little too much that I think I annoy her ha ha. 

The only time I have to resist kissing her is in front of my father-in-law because he starts yelling "ewwww!!!" and derogatory comments. So I am careful around him, it keeps the peace but makes me nuts because I want to kiss her little cheeks..


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Yes mine get a lot of kisses from us too! 



woodard2009 said:


> Midgie demands her lovings. She'll get right in my face with her whole body and put her paws on my shoulders. Not one day goes by that I don't flood her with hugs and kisses. And I blow raspberries on her belly too.


My Lilo does exactly the same thing! It's way too cute so of course she gets tons of hugs and kisses. She also rolls on her on back to get kisses on her belly. lol


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

All the time, mostly on her little cheeks, or ears or nose, actually I probably kiss her more than my human family


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes indeedy! theres nothing like a good old chihuahua snog. When you have a chi all hygeine standards go out the window 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

I give Muffin smoochie lovins and huggins all the time Deja gets little smocchies to.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

We certainly do...both of ours are big kissers...a vet on another forum I belong to just posted the other day that after being in practice for 30+ years and getting kisses everyday from his own dogs and patients he has never had a zoonotic disease...Dr Becker also says he kisses his own dogs and patients ! Izzy has just been in the ICU x2 at a large teaching hospital and she got lots of kisses from the staff...


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*kiss*



woodard2009 said:


> Midgie demands her lovings. She'll get right in my face with her whole body and put her paws on my shoulders. Not one day goes by that I don't flood her with hugs and kisses. And I blow raspberries on her belly too.


Demands her lovings! LOL


x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*kiss*



Zorana1125 said:


> Never!! Haha, jk!! I love kissing my babies! And they love kissing me back!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



LOL getting kisses back is the best  



x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*kiss*



Chiluv04 said:


> Mine are kissers!!! That can't get enough of kissing me, and I can't help but over indulge them with kisses. Kendall is the biggest kisser of them all!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww bless them 

x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*kiss*



CHITheresa said:


> I kiss Amberleah lou lou all the time, all day long.



Aww and I bet she loves it 



x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*kiss*



Evelyn said:


> Do I kiss them.. I like kissing them better then them kissing me , does that make sense.


Aww yes it does LOL 


x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*kiss*



KrystalLeigh said:


> Yes! Odie will give me a couple of licks and then put her head to the side so I can kiss her on the cheek. :love7:


Aww that is so sweet


x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*kiss*



zellko said:


> The really great thing around here is that hubby started it! The non fur loving, no animals in my house man. LOL


HaHa I've caught my hubby kissing Teddy a few times 



x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*kiss*



Kalisee said:


> Yes, sometimes a little too much that I think I annoy her ha ha.
> 
> The only time I have to resist kissing her is in front of my father-in-law because he starts yelling "ewwww!!!" and derogatory comments. So I am careful around him, it keeps the peace but makes me nuts because I want to kiss her little cheeks..


I bet she loves it

See I would have to do it more if someone said something about it LOL

x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*kiss*



coco_little_bear said:


> Yes mine get a lot of kisses from us too!
> 
> 
> 
> My Lilo does exactly the same thing! It's way too cute so of course she gets tons of hugs and kisses. She also rolls on her on back to get kisses on her belly. lol


thats sooo cute 


x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*kiss*



Lisa T said:


> All the time, mostly on her little cheeks, or ears or nose, actually I probably kiss her more than my human family


HaHa, but these little ones are just soooo kissable 



x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*kiss*



Rolo n Buttons said:


> Yes indeedy! theres nothing like a good old chihuahua snog. When you have a chi all hygeine standards go out the window
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



LMAO chihuahua snog! love it 


x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*kiss*



Barracuda51 said:


> I give Muffin smoochie lovins and huggins all the time Deja gets little smocchies to.


smoochie lovins I like that 


x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*kiss*



nabi said:


> We certainly do...both of ours are big kissers...a vet on another forum I belong to just posted the other day that after being in practice for 30+ years and getting kisses everyday from his own dogs and patients he has never had a zoonotic disease...Dr Becker also says he kisses his own dogs and patients ! Izzy has just been in the ICU x2 at a large teaching hospital and she got lots of kisses from the staff...


 thats really nice to know, he is obviously in the right job


x


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I kiss all my fur kids! The dogs, cats (okay, they don't like it so much... but they tolerate it), chinchillas and rabbit. Stella likes it best, though. She's a little lover! 

She will cover me with kisses (trying to get as many IN my mouth as possible... the little hussy) until I kiss her back. If I'm holding her, she will press herself close to me and lay her head on my shoulder (we consider this hugging). Then she will press her cheek against my lips and force me to give her kisses! No one can tell me that dogs don't like hugs and kisses! Lol


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Yes indeedy! theres nothing like a good old chihuahua snog. When you have a chi all hygeine standards go out the window
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


.......

I have stopped worrying about dog germs. However, when dinner time is rolling around, Simcha will jump up in my lap and place his tongue on my lips, and he becomes extremely persistent with those French kisses. It is almost impossible to pry him away - except by getting up and feeding him.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

joeandruth said:


> .......
> 
> I have stopped worrying about dog germs. However, when dinner time is rolling around, Simcha will jump up in my lap and place his tongue on my lips, and he becomes extremely persistent with those French kisses. It is almost impossible to pry him away - except by getting up and feeding him.


Ha! many a time Rolo has licked my teeth by accident. Simcha sounds such a character. Love it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Always! And I also blow on his chest and make sounds.

My boy knows what "Give me a kiss!" means. He's one of those that will slip you the tongue if you aren't looking. 

He also plays a game where I say I will bite his nose and he grabs my nose.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

All the time!!! I cant help it, family says its gross and I am going to get a disease LOL I think its totally worth it!! My mother literally blames every head ache, fever on a unknown disease I contracted from sleeping with and kissing my dogs!!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Kisses are a must.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I kiss mine everyday!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

Moonfall said:


> Always! And I also blow on his chest and make sounds.
> 
> My boy knows what "Give me a kiss!" means. He's one of those that will slip you the tongue if you aren't looking.
> 
> He also plays a game where I say I will bite his nose and he grabs my nose.


Mine is exactly the same! You just have to mention the word and he'll go nuts  And he really loves kisses. I wake up to a couple of them every morning 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kisses make everything in the world just that much better!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Chis are little angels <3

and it is very unlikely you'd catch a disease from snuggling and kissing your dogs as long as you keep up good care- no ringworm and such. Zootonic diseases are pretty rare.

Even if they weren't super rare I'd still kiss my baby boy. He loooves me and I can't say no when he's smothering me in kisses and snuggles.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

I love that everyone is a chi smoocher! 

I love kissing Teddy, when I kiss his cheeks he closes his eyes and after a while he falls asleep, too cute Adore my boy xx


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I kiss mine every so often but they don't really like it so I don't do it much.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Every single day! I kiss her face, her head, her tummy, even her stinky little feet! And Gemma knows what "kiss" means. If I ask her "Can I have a kiss?," she will leap at my face and lick me. Such a cutie! :daisy:


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Every single day! I kiss her face, her head, her tummy, even her stinky little feet! And Gemma knows what "kiss" means. If I ask her "Can I have a kiss?," she will leap at my face and lick me. Such a cutie! :daisy:



Ha Ha love the stinky little feet bit LOL



x


----------



## gibbus (Nov 14, 2013)

Lilly and Lola know what kisses means. They run up on you and shove their faces at you, too cute x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

gibbus said:


> Lilly and Lola know what kisses means. They run up on you and shove their faces at you, too cute x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww I have started saying to Teddy give me a kiss,he's catching on quickly 
X


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

On a recent visit, after finishing her exam, our veterinarian spontaneously kissed Simcha on the top of his head. He is an unusually good 'patient,' who never seems to squirm or nip.


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Of course, our little Chewbacca gets kisses from the whole family all the time. Of course, you can't help but kiss such adorable babies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

joeandruth said:


> On a recent visit, after finishing her exam, our veterinarian spontaneously kissed Simcha on the top of his head. He is an unusually good 'patient,' who never seems to squirm or nip.


O good boy Simcha 


X


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

AmyAnn said:


> Of course, our little Chewbacca gets kisses from the whole family all the time. Of course, you can't help but kiss such adorable babies!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know,they are too cute not to kiss!! 


X


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Kisses make everything in the world just that much better!


They do indeed!! 


X


----------

